# Tofu goes home



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

My little animals are heading out to their new families~:wave:
Tofu went home this morning~! She is one lucky girl because she has a big Hav sister!
Can you guess who the lucky family is?? :biggrin1:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Not a clue, but gosh is she ever cute and I love the name Tofu. 
Come on Katie, spill....who did she go home with?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah, who's the lucky girl (or boy) taking Ms. Bunny Tofu home? I'm jealous!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm guessing Mochi's the big sister???


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Leslie~
You are correct!
Mochi is a big sister! Congrats to Jason and Susan! :whoo::whoo:


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Who can have just one?! Congrats Jason, Susan & Mochi!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Congrats. Tofu is a darling.


----------



## Mochi (Aug 16, 2007)

Wow! Leslie you are good!
Thanks Katie for being so great through the process, again. 
Here's a picture of our girls.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats on the addition to the family! Tofu is just adorable.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congrats - now the real fun begins!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

<---- knows not to play match'em with Leslie!

Congrats and what a fun name theme! Like me I would rather have dessert before dinner


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulaitons! Tofus is a cutie.


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

Congratulations! Little Bunny Tofu is adorable! :whoo:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on your new puppy Tofu! She is a cutie! And lucky she has a bulit in big sister......that's wonderful!:clap2:


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Tofu is adorable! All of these new 2 hav families...it makes you start to think:biggrin1:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

congrats on the new puppy!!

Ryan


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Sometimes it pays off to pay attention to those sweet black faces! Who knew I'd guess correctly? So, Katie does this mean I get a puppy for, not only being the only one to guess, but for guessing correctly??? After all, it's not like you don't have a few spares at your place! :biggrin1:

Congratulations, Susan, Jason and Mochi! And WELCOME HOME TOFU!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Congratulations Susan, Jason and Mochi! Tofu is a real cutie pie!!!


----------



## Mochi (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone! We're crossing our fingers that Tofu will sleep through the night. Mochi was a pretty "easy" puppy to take care of when she was a puppy.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

"Little Bunny Tofu"
That cracks me up! Hehe..now I have a nickname for her~~~ LOL!ound:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Congrats on getting a new little one.....of course, she is adorable!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I LOVE the name Tofu! Katie how about I have my husband come out and redo your flooring and we can trade for a puppy?!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Congrats on getting Tofu, Susan and Jason! She's a cutie and I'm sure Mochi and her will bring a TON of fun into your home. Having two Havs is the best. :biggrin1:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Amy~ You've got a deal~!!
Would you like black, black and white or sable?!!
ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I love the name too, congrats on your new addition, she is darling!


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Congrats! Both your girls are very cute. I too like the names, though I have to admit I like Mochi just a little more. I think it's the Pinkberry Green Tea w/ Mochi obsession  Yum!


----------



## Mochi (Aug 16, 2007)

Well, Tofu slept through the night. Yippee! The girls are having a good time with each other of course. I want to upload some more pictures but my husband somehow did something to Iphoto and now i can't upload or open the program. More pictures to come...


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

MopTop Havanese said:


> Amy~ You've got a deal~!!
> Would you like black, black and white or sable?!!
> ound:ound:ound:


Katie don't you remember how I feel about Mouse?!? Well, I guess I'd let the hubby choose since he'd be doing all the work!ound:ound::biggrin1:


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Tofu is an adorable name and I love the nickname Katie. You guys are going to have an amazing fun time with those two


----------



## Mochi (Aug 16, 2007)

the torture i put tofu through...ound:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Awww, cute photos. Congratulations on a beautiful puppy.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Tee hee hee~ Looks like she is fitting right in!! :whoo:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awwww, Tofu is so cute and he will be so happy in your home with you and his big Sis Mochi.  congratulations


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

What a cutie patootie!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Great pictures! Tofu is totally adorable!!


----------



## yanks0420 (Feb 11, 2008)

awww...so very cute. Tofu looks a bit like our new little guy (Guapo). Congrats!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I missed this announcement while I was on vacation.....I finally found tofu that I love! Adorable!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome. Tofu is adorable.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> I missed this announcement while I was on vacation.....I finally found tofu that I love! Adorable!!


Vicki it can be pretty yucky if it's not cooked right! My kids are crazy for it. So if you ever want to try it again give me a call!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

I love the name. Mochi and Tofu sounds so perfect together! And another light and dark duo! I think Toby will have to have a dark brother or sister....


----------

